# Chimera swallowed a peach pit! im so afraid!



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Chimera knocked the baby gate down in front of the trash and swallowed a peach pit! i called the ER vets (who is ironically closed  )
well they gave me advice and told me to try inducing vomitting with ipecac since the pit was fully coverd (it wasnt a very good peach) and figured it wouldnt cause damage coming back up.
well i waited half an hour and she slightly vomitted in her mouth licked her lips and was done!!!
shes since fallen asleep, the vets told me not to give her anything else and wait, since they are closed they told me to watch her and take her into my own vets office when i can.

im so afraid!! is there anything else i can do??? should i attempt 'lubing" her up with pure fat or mineral oil???? i dont know i so afraid right now!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

its okay! she puked it up a few minutes ago im sooo relived!!!! i felt like puking myself over the thought of her having a blockage or having to have major surgery scary!
thankfully she puked it up and i got it
the offending pit








and the guilty puppy face


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

That doesn't look like a guilty puppy face at all! that looks like a "it was fun while it lasted" face. lol

I'm glad she brought it up so you don't have to worry! Silly puppy!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

If the peach pit was in the middle of an untouched peach (ie still a whole fruit) then I'd worry. But just the pit? Not as much of a worry. Glad that she puked it back up though!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm glad Chimera is ok...how scary.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Glad she's ok. Thats scary. I know the feeling. When Aussie got hold of a cooked chicken leg a while back, I was ready to do some serious drinkin' by the time it was over and I knew he was ok. Heart attack city.


----------

